# Google- Xifaxan for IBS FDA Approval Delayed - About.com: Health



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

GuruFocus.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Xifaxan for IBS FDA Approval Delayed**About.com: Health*Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd., the manufacturer of the antibiotic Xifaxan, announced that they anticipate that the FDA will be turning down their application to approve Xifaxan for the treatment of non-constipation *IBS* and *IBS* bloating. *...*Salix expects FDA to seek more data on *IBS* drug<nobr>Reuters</nobr>Salix Declines After FDA Says It Won't Approve Xifaxan for *Bowel* Disease<nobr>Bloomberg</nobr>Stocks in the Spotlight Thursday<nobr>Barron's</nobr><nobr>MedCity News</nobr> -<nobr>MarketWatch</nobr> -<nobr>FiercePharma</nobr><nobr>*all 76 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

